# Sermon Audio recomendations



## Shane (May 7, 2005)

I am sure many of you use Sermon Audio.
http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermonsspeaker.asp

My question is which of the preachers can you recomend? Obiously guys like Owen, Van Til, Tozer, Calvin etc are great. But I would like to know if there are any guys alive and preaching today that you can really recomend as well worth listening to?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 7, 2005)

Moving to Preaching


----------



## Authorised (May 7, 2005)

Stephen Hamilton, Al Martin, and John Weaver are my favourite speakers.


Weaver is one preacher who can do topical preaching well. Few can.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 7, 2005)

G.I. Williamson is a favorite of mine. It's not as if there is anything particularly impressive about him. He just seems to be very genuine and grounded upon the Word of God. He has a lengthy series on SermonAudio that follows the Westminster Confession. While the preaching may seem elementary to some, I find his messages to be very refreshing.


----------



## blhowes (May 8, 2005)

I've been listening to a pastor from a baptist church in Fargo, ND, VanderMeulen. He did a series on the 10 commandments and I'm really enjoying listening to what he has to say. He's made the statement once or twice about how practical the 10 commandments are for Christians to live by - they cover, in one way or another, all the situations we face in our day-to-day lives.


----------



## Redeemed (May 10, 2005)

Al Martin
Sinclair Ferguson
Joel Beeke
Iain Murray


----------



## James (May 11, 2005)

I just wanted to use my first post aboard this site to commend Iain Murray's sermon "Chief Cause of Decay in the Church". Its a call for a return to heart religion with his text being Malachi 4. In his sermon he recalls Owen,Hooker, and Whitefield as men who preached with the unction of the Holy Spirit. As an aside I'm looking forward to his new book on "Old Evangelicalism."


----------



## Jonathan (May 20, 2005)

Listen to David McClellands series on James; excellent


----------

